# Les sites de pièces pour nos vieux Macs



## melaure (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Pourrait-on rescenser sur ce sujet, les sites qui vendent (ou échangent) des pièces pour nos vieux Mac, du Mac 128 au Mac PPC sous OS 9.

Cela nous ferait une base de liens utiles dès qu'on cherche un DD SCSI,  un cable série etc ...

Je ne sais pas si on peut avoir un post en tête qui serait remis à jour au fur à mesure des contributions ? Qu'en pense le modérateur ?

Merci pour votre participation.

Melaure


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pourrait-on rescenser sur ce sujet, les sites qui vendent (ou échangent) des pièces pour nos vieux Mac, du Mac 128 au Mac PPC sous OS 9.
> 
> ...



Le modérateur en pense qu'il n'est pas certain que ça soit une excellente idée, car la plupart des brokers n'ont pas de site, et le principal sur Mac à en avoir un pratique des prix prohibitifs (Par exemple, il y a deux ans, il vendait d'occasion un disque dur IDE 2,5"de 6 Go à 4200 tr/mn à moins d'1&#8364; près, au prix ou MacWay m'a vendu un 2,5" 5400 tr/mn 8 Mo de cache et 40 Go de capacité ... neuf !). 

Je ne le cite pas pour éviter des ennuis à MacGe, mais je suis sûr que s'il passe par ici, il se reconnaîtra


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Décembre 2007)

http://boutique.inforoots.org/
j'y avais acheté un lecteur Scsi ZIP Ioméga 100, pas très cher il y a longtemps,
n'existe plus...:mouais:
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> http://boutique.inforoots.org/
> j'y avais acheté un lecteur Scsi ZIP Ioméga 100, pas très cher il y a longtemps,
> n'existe plus...:mouais:
> patrick



Pas assez cher ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Décembre 2007)

plus cher qu' Emmaus, mais moins cher que chez le détaillant local agréé Mac 
Patrick


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2007)

Je parle de sites comme PowerBook parts ou Wegenermedia qui permette de retrouver des pièces qu'aucun revendeur normal n'a.

Chez Wegener j'ai pu remplacer le lecteur optique d'un PowerBook 5400.

Par exemple qui vend du DD SCSI 2 (la deuxième norme à 10 Mb/s) si je veux changer celui de mon LC III ou de mon boitier externe SCSI Apple (80 Mo)) ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le modérateur en pense qu'il n'est pas certain que ça soit une excellente idée, car la plupart des brokers n'ont pas de site



vous avez des adresses?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> vous avez des adresses?



Une ou deux, passé devant au cours de mes pérégrinations, mais comme je ne sais pas ce qu'elles valent, je préfère ne pas en parler !


----------



## LC475 (5 Décembre 2007)

Casse Mac


----------



## tantoillane (5 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je parle de sites comme PowerBook parts ou Wegenermedia




   Il valait quand même 100 $ ton PB Pascal, et encore sur le site le DD ne fait que 2 Go, (compensé peut-être par l'écran 14" au lieu de 12")

C'est de la folie ces sites, je me demande si vraiment ils vendent beaucoup ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il valait quand même 100 $ ton PB Pascal,



Ben, oui, peut-être, mais bon, il y a d'autres choses dans la vie que le pognon, voir ce que tu en fais, ça n'a pas de prix


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> Casse Mac



Merci LC475, voilà un bon lien.



tantoillane a dit:


> Il valait quand même 100 $ ton PB Pascal, et encore sur le site le DD ne fait que 2 Go, (compensé peut-être par l'écran 14" au lieu de 12")
> 
> C'est de la folie ces sites, je me demande si vraiment ils vendent beaucoup ...



Je pense que si car qu'y a-t-il comme alternative (c'est le sujet de ce fil) ?

Les revendeurs classiques ne font plus de vieux matos.

Pour les câbles, on peut trouver encore pas mal de choses chez Connectic à Toulouse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je pense que si car qu'y a-t-il comme alternative (c'est le sujet de ce fil) ?



Celle dont nous parlions par MP, actuellement, ils n'ont pas de WallStreet, mais quand je vois qu'ils te font un Lombard avec 64 Mo de Ram à quasiment 400 &#8364;, 100$ pour un WallStreet, c'est pas cher, finalement !


----------



## Macthieu (8 Décembre 2007)

il y a toujours ebay. Je m'y suis procurer mon newton emate et une prise réseau nubus pour mon lc 575


----------



## tantoillane (8 Décembre 2007)

oui, j'achète presque tous mes objets informatique sur ebay ...

sinon il y a aussi mon site   sait-on jamais peut-être que parmi ma dizaine d'objets, certains intéresseront ...


----------

